# Stayed home for Diablo?



## Korin_Mari (May 15, 2012)

So tell me... Did any of you stay home to play Diablo today? The IT/Web manager is itching to go home and play. LOL


----------



## Vertigo (May 15, 2012)

Too nice and sunny out for videogames, but a good friend of mine has been trying to play since midnight and was just able to connect about 10 minutes ago. I guess Battle.net got humped something fierce. Lol.


----------



## Candlejack (May 15, 2012)

I'm starting to like you more and more..
Knives, star wars-quotes and gaming.. i applaud you


I've heard it's bugged out completely. And the pressure is so hard that it's basically unplayable. Everyone wants to get in.


I kinda expected this and haven't bought it yet. Going to try and resist as long as i can.. really shouldn't spend more money this month with graduation coming right up


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 15, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Too nice and sunny out for videogames, but a good friend of mine has been trying to play since midnight and was just able to connect about 10 minutes ago. I guess Battle.net got humped something fierce. Lol.



LOL oh my goodness... Yea I'm sure they are. My friend works for battle.net so I'm sure I'm going to hear some ranting from her too. LOL


----------



## Andrew H (May 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for HP to send me my laptop :sad0:


----------



## Crothcipt (May 15, 2012)

I was in beta for it so not such a big push for me. I also get it free so, so again not such a big deal. It is fun. Battle.net always has the "flood gates" problem on launch day.


----------



## Taz575 (May 15, 2012)

Not me! I had last night and tonight off, so I was busy in the shop making metal dust, burning my fingers and making lots of wood dust! Came out of the shop yesterday with green hair from grinding down a green handle! I used to play video games when I was in college (Counter Strike anyone??), but my computer is old, so I don't do much with games anymore. Most of my extra money goes into knives, handle material or fishing gear!


----------



## Deckhand (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like great fun. And that is cool Crothcipt.
I am waiting for next infinity blade for my iPad. Hopefully over time better RPGs for it.


----------



## Justin0505 (May 15, 2012)

I didn't really follow much of the development news for the game because I thought that I'd be happier just having it's release be a nice surprise than having to do a countdown and, and have the release delayed another year and then another count down...

So how is it? Is it awesome? Did they change it into an MMROG like everything else? I don't have much time for the 2 games that I still play (Counter-Strike: Source, and Left for Dead 2), so I don't think that I could fit another game in that takes lots of hours of online time to be any good, but I would enjoy a good ol' single player or co-op style hack n' slash click n' kill that didnt require the same level of dedication as a W.O.W.


----------



## MadMel (May 15, 2012)

Missed the mailman... Heard that the Koreans have already killed Diablo?!?


----------



## Deckhand (May 15, 2012)

MadMel said:


> Missed the mailman... Heard that the Koreans have already killed Diablo?!?


Yes! That's intense.


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 15, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Yes! That's intense.



omg... those Korean gamers are crazy. (o_____o)


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 15, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> I'm starting to like you more and more..
> Knives, star wars-quotes and gaming.. i applaud you
> 
> 
> ...



I am just a mere nerd. 

Yea, I'm sure battle.net is getting bombarded. This explains why people are still talking to me though. LOL

I hear you. I didn't buy it either, I'm going to see everyone's reaction to it first. Congratulations on almost graduating by the way! Final stretch, you can make it!


----------



## mainaman (May 15, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> I was in beta for it so not such a big push for me. I also get it free so, so again not such a big deal. It is fun. Battle.net always has the "flood gates" problem on launch day.


i have not followed the D3, are they going to have PvP similar to D2?


----------



## Crothcipt (May 15, 2012)

I didn't do any pvp or look at it. I only had time for about a couple of weeks. At that time pvp wasn't a option. I'm sure they didn't do much on the changes.


----------



## The Edge (May 15, 2012)

I haven't bought it yet, though I've probably seen the box pass through my hands more times than I'd like to admit. I'll wait a couple of weeks before I check it out. My money is promised to some other projects at this time, so maybe next paycheck.


----------



## Vertigo (May 15, 2012)

Click-to-move and fixed perspective. Is it 1996 again?! *** Blizz?!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 15, 2012)

ya that can be a pain in quite a few places. But there was some controversy about changing that. I don't like it myself.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 15, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> I am just a mere nerd.


I can't believe you haven't had any more marriage proposals yet!
Wait, what Star Wars quotes did I miss out on?


----------



## Namaxy (May 15, 2012)

I was in the beta, and honestly wasn't all that thrilled. However, I think I've become a gaming geezer....I haven't been excited by a launch since EQ2.


----------



## K-Fed (May 15, 2012)

Taz575 said:


> Not me! I had last night and tonight off, so I was busy in the shop making metal dust, burning my fingers and making lots of wood dust! Came out of the shop yesterday with green hair from grinding down a green handle! I used to play video games when I was in college (Counter Strike anyone??), but my computer is old, so I don't do much with games anymore. Most of my extra money goes into knives, handle material or fishing gear!



+1 to all of the above. Used to play CS before it switched from 1.6 to source. Coded a hack or two too. Used to be into programming( mostly C++ ).


----------



## Crothcipt (May 15, 2012)

lol I'm old enough to remember when C didn't have a + yet.


----------



## Taz575 (May 15, 2012)

We had our own clan for CS and would do the online gaming. All 3 of my roommates and I would get on and play. We would yell back and forth in the rooms to each other and we would rack up stupid kill rates because we would just yell to each other if we saw someone coming in for an ambush or something. The other guys never figured out how we knew to run or turn around and shoot at the right time! I still play the offline version occasionally. Helps with the hand/eye coordination for when I go shooting for real. One of the guys who taught me to shoot competed in the Bianchi Cup and took 14th in the plate event at the Championships several years ago. His doctor told him to play first person shooter games to help the hand/eye coordination and told him that he had some of the worst hand/eye coordination that he had seen! The games were actually helping him out! I used to do IDPA and NRA Bullseye, but working 3rd shift has put a damper on that.


----------



## bprescot (May 15, 2012)

Neh. Put in a few hours during the open beta and find that the game isn't really calling out to me to dive in. I'll try it out eventually, but I'm not comping at the bit to get at it.


----------



## Candlejack (May 16, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I can't believe you haven't had any more marriage proposals yet!
> Wait, what Star Wars quotes did I miss out on?



I just don't want it to look like i haven't thought about it really hard. A guy has to show some class, you know


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 16, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> I just don't want it to look like i haven't thought about it really hard. A guy has to show some class, you know



LOLOL I don't deserve such flattery, but thank you.


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 16, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I can't believe you haven't had any more marriage proposals yet!
> Wait, what Star Wars quotes did I miss out on?



You're too kind. I'm so flattered, I have no words. 
The star wars quote wasn't a big deal, I just happened to remember it. LOL


----------



## Shinob1 (May 16, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> You're too kind. I'm so flattered, I have no words.
> The star wars quote wasn't a big deal, I just happened to remember it. LOL



The real test is if you can tell us if Han shot first. 

So my friends have used peer-pressure to get me into playing D3. Who all is playing it right now? Are the servers still crashing?


----------



## Deckhand (May 16, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> lol I'm old enough to remember when C didn't have a + yet.



Yep. I remember binary punch cards, floppy disks, M Basic, Pascal,Fortran.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 16, 2012)

My first computer class had just got rid of the punch card comp. right before I took the class. They got appleIIe's instead. Never got to see a punch card comp.


----------



## Deckhand (May 16, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> My first computer class had just got rid of the punch card comp. right before I took the class. They got appleIIe's instead. Never got to see a punch card comp.



I had an Apple IIe. Computers sure beat typewriters for school papers.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 17, 2012)

I am not buying this game, due to the time lost on the first 2 when I was younger. I have a life to live, Blizzard!!


----------



## Shinob1 (May 17, 2012)

So I played for a few hours with some of my old WoW buddies. It's really good and if you liked the previous games, you'll enjoy this one. It's a lot more streamlined that WoW, but has enough depth to be engaging.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 17, 2012)

:helpsos: lalalalalalala I'm not listening.....


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 17, 2012)

I giggled


----------



## Candlejack (May 17, 2012)

And enjoys GoT too.. why oh why


----------



## Andrew H (May 17, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> View attachment 7195
> 
> 
> I giggled


----------



## Korin_Mari (May 17, 2012)

Andrew H said:


>



ROFL :rofl2:


----------



## bprescot (May 17, 2012)

LOL! Nice. 

So for those that are playing, what's the verdict so far? How's the story and what do we think of the gameplay? Also are you playing mostly solo or using multiplayer and coop? I wasn't planning on playing this one, but I'm getting closer to trying it out.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 17, 2012)

I have yet to play it. I got it free form blizz, will prob. play some on sat.


----------



## Candlejack (May 17, 2012)

Not diablorelated, but gaming-related.

Just played a round of BF3 with a couple of friends which awoke feeling i didn't know existed. 

Levels of anger and hate that i didn't know could be achieved. 

Now i'm here, mad as ****, to the point where i actually want to cry. Half drunk, listening to prof and using this thread as my own angry ass blog. 


Games can awake so many feelings


----------



## Crothcipt (May 17, 2012)

yes, yes they do. Now play some more and get totally Irate at the world.
:muahaha::justkidding:


----------



## Candlejack (May 17, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> yes, yes they do. Now play some more and get totally Irate at the world.
> :muahaha::justkidding:



Yeah, right now i'm at the point of drunk where i'm a god. (or atleast think i am.) 
But i'm also at the peak of anger. Dangerous combination.


----------



## Tristan (May 28, 2012)

Played it... have two characters... It puts me to sleep. 

Can't bear the stupid game, only play it to thrash talk with friends over skype while randomly clicking on the screen (gets the job done).

This game is so seriously one dimensional... it is like cutting up 5000 leeks, only to get promoted to cutting up 10000 radishes when you are done.

Oh no wait. Sorry. Not radishes. Still leeks. Just that they are harder now.


----------



## Tristan (May 28, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Not diablorelated, but gaming-related.
> 
> Just played a round of BF3 with a couple of friends which awoke feeling i didn't know existed.
> 
> ...



BF3 rocks. Getting killed over and over is annoying. BUT.... if you want a dose of real world hate - play Dota with a group of uncompetitive noobs who are your mother in law's friends. That is a hate crime right there waiting to happen.


----------

